# MB Quart component set using QM 160 mids - What are they worth?



## prey4me (Sep 21, 2016)

Tonight I bought a 'made in Germany' MB Quart 3-way set which includes the passive x-overs, as well as an extra set of mid-bass speakers.

My truck is set up for 2-way components up front. I'm trying to figure out if it's worth the effort to move to a 3-way front stage using the speakers I just bought, or if it's feasible to use just the 6.5's and the tweeters.

I have a PPI FRX-456 x-over installed, which will handle 3-way fronts, 2-way rears, plus a sub. I have the passive x-overs that came with the speakers, and the x-overs that are built into my Soundstream amp - basically, I have x-over options up the wazoo, but I'd need an additional amp and wiring, plus two new holes for the mids if I decide to go 3-way. I could place the extra mid-bass speakers in the factory rear locations, but that may be a terrible idea, given I'll have an identical pair in the factory front locations.

So, I'm calling out to the MB Quart experts for help in identifying these speakers, and for opinions on whether I should go 2-way or 3-way, or even use these speakers at all.

This is all I know about these speakers thus far:

The mid-bass speakers (6.5") are marked as 'QM 160' and each also has a sticker with 'TX-3' printed on it. The deal included an extra pair of QM 160's.

The bottom of the baskets on the mids (~4.0") are marked as 'QM 100' and each has a sticker that says 'MX 3'.

The markings on the back of the tweets (~1.0") are hard to see as there are bolts inserted into the centers, but it looks like they read '6729'. Below that is '97', which I'm guessing is part of the manufacturing date.

The 3-way passive x-overs have no part numbers molded into the plastic case, at least not on the outside, but stickers on the bottoms say '70 6293'. I removed the matte black top from one and it has '40-6918' molded into the inside. It appears to be beautifully made, I don't know why the case is opaque.

I found another post which identifies the sets with 'QM 160' mids as one step above the lowest range of components (at the time, mid to late 90's?), which were, iirc, Discus, Referenz, Referenz-Comp, and Q, from lowest to highest. Not sure if he was talking about 2-way or 3-way sets. Is this one possibly the 'Referenz-Comp' set, since it's 3-way?


----------

